# Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn



## Fehmarn (17. September 2007)

*Ich war mal wieder auf Meerforellenjagd in Staberhuk!*

...um ca. 14Uhr habe ich einen unglaublichen Fang gemacht, einen Sandaal von 20cm Größe auf einen 20gr. weiß/pink Boss-Blinker.
Was sagt ihr jetzt?
#6


----------



## Pikepauly (17. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Du bist unser Held.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Geil,
20 Gramm Blinker an der Brandungsrute. Wie weit draußen stand der Fisch denn? :q


----------



## Borstenwurm (17. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Ich will Fotos sehen !!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

du bist mein sandaalgott ab heute....


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (17. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

meine fresse, damit wirste fisch des jahres bei der angelwoche


----------



## degl (17. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Sandaalgott.............|laola:

gruß degl


----------



## Reisender (17. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Ab zum Präparatohr mit dem Hammer fang !!! 

Und dann in Museum nach Kiel......|wavey:|wavey:

Glückwunsch und immer größere fänge, denn der anfang ist ja gemacht !!#h


----------



## MefoProf (17. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Und wie hat er geschmeckt? :g


----------



## Pikepauly (17. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Lass uns mal ne schöne C&R Diskussion lostreten.
So 3o Seiten .......


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*



Fehmarn schrieb:


> *Ich war mal wieder auf Meerforellenjagd in Staberhuk!*
> 
> ...um ca. 14Uhr habe ich einen unglaublichen Fang gemacht, einen Sandaal von 20cm Größe auf einen 20gr. weiß/pink Boss-Blinker.
> Was sagt ihr jetzt?
> #6


 
Ich hoffe, du hattest dein Gaff und die Heilbuttharpune dabei...|rolleyes


----------



## Louis (17. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*



Fehmarn schrieb:


> *Ich war mal wieder auf Meerforellenjagd in Staberhuk!*
> 
> ...um ca. 14Uhr habe ich einen unglaublichen Fang gemacht, einen Sandaal von 20cm Größe auf einen 20gr. weiß/pink Boss-Blinker.
> Was sagt ihr jetzt?
> #6



Und die Jäger werden zu den Gejagten. Ich sage Euch....wir werden alle draufgehen...mich sieht keiner mehr an der Kyst...:m


----------



## Waldemar (17. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

ich hatte neulichnen dorsch von 21 cm, ätsch.|supergri


----------



## Laksos (17. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

|bigeyes


Starke Sache! Willkommen im Club der "Ü-20er"!#6


----------



## Fehmarn (18. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Geil,
> 20 Gramm Blinker an der Brandungsrute. Wie weit draußen stand der Fisch denn? :q





Fehmarn schrieb:


> *Ich war mal wieder auf Meerforellenjagd in Staberhuk!*


  lesen und verstehen: Brandungsrute und Meerforellenjagd... passt wohl nicht ganz... war Spinnfischen mit Meerforellen-Blinker

an den Rest: Bilder folgen:vik:


----------



## Chrizzi (18. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Du bist aber im Brandungsangelbereich  Also foglich musst du den Riesen mit der Brandungsangel bewältigt haben. War sicherlich ein irrer Drill mit so einem Kapitalen


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*



Fehmarn schrieb:


> lesen und verstehen: Brandungsrute und Meerforellenjagd... passt wohl nicht ganz


 
Ich kann das verstehen. Er hat den Fisch wohl so versoffen, dass er sich im Forum nicht mehr zu recht findet.

Vielleicht wäre einer der Moderatoren so nett und verschiebt den Beitrag. 

Allerdings wohin?


Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (18. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

@Uli

Ins Nirwana!

Schade! Dachte hier gibts ne schöne CR Diskussion. 
Also ich hätte den Fisch abgeschlagen, präparieren lassen und das Fleisch an meine russischen Arbeitskollegen verschenkt.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Dorschminister (18. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Hoffentlich war der Sandaal nicht im Laichkleid:q:q haben die nicht gerade Schonzeit?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Ok,
dann verschiebe ich das ganze mal jetzt zum Meerforellenangeln/Spinnangeln. Wo es offensichtlich hingehört. #h


----------



## Schutenpiet (18. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> Hoffentlich war der Sandaal nicht im Laichkleid:q:q haben die nicht gerade Schonzeit?




Stimmt, darum hat er ihm ja den Laichhaken reingerammt
|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## shorty 38 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Wie weit ist der Wasserspiegel gesunken? Ist der Fehmarnsund noch schiffbar und wie lange war nach dem Schlachten das Wasser rot? Gruß Shorty


----------



## steckerlfischer (18. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

War es nicht vielleicht eine Sandale ?


----------



## MeFoMan (18. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Das Zerlegen soll echte Arbeit gewesen sein...

http://www.greenpeace.de/typo3temp/GB/aeb836c3f4.jpg

#t


----------



## BB-cruiser (18. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Moin solltest Du das Tier zweckentfremden etwa als Zäpfchen hätte ich gern ein Foto:vik: Glühstrumpf


----------



## Nordlicht (18. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Noch was anderes gefangen was man essen kann und wo man auch satt wird ?
Hast du abends gegen 18.00 Uhr noch links am Riff geangelt ?


----------



## Heilbutt (18. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Oh Oh - wie geht der Spruch nochmal?!? :

"Wer den Sandaal hat braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen"

Trotzdem "Petri"

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Big Fins (18. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Oh Oh - wie geht der Spruch nochmal?!? :
> 
> "Wer den Sandaal hat braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen"
> 
> ...


Hieß dat nich, wer die Sprotte säht wird Sandaal ernten?


----------



## Fehmarn (18. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Ok,
> dann verschiebe ich das ganze mal jetzt zum Meerforellenangeln/Spinnangeln. Wo es offensichtlich hingehört. #h


 …wenn Du meinst das der Bereich Brandungsangeln nur das angeln mit der so genanten Brandungsrute umfasst hast Du ja recht, aber ich bin der Auffassung das das spinn fischen in der Brandung auch in den Bereich Brandungsangeln passt.
Aber wie ich befürchte, kennen einige leider nicht die Definition des Wortes Brandung.

(Brandung bezeichnet die auf Untiefen und die vordersten Küstenlinien auftreffenden, vom Wind angetriebenen und sich überstürzenden Wellen eines Sees, Meeres oder Ozeans, die diesen Bereich teilweise auch stetig verändern)

Trotz der Tatsache das ich Meerforellenjagd schrieb war es doch Brandungsangeln.
Also passt es sowie als auch in den Bereich Brandungsangeln.





 -----------------------------------------------                                                                     :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Irgendwie bin ich jetzt selten verblüfft.

Dann muss es wohl wieder zurückgeschoben werden.

Sag mal Fehmarn, ....


ist das Zeug was du nimmst eigentlich verschreibungspflichtig?

Uli


----------



## Fehmarn (18. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich jetzt selten verblüfft.
> 
> Dann muss es wohl wieder zurückgeschoben werden.
> 
> ...



|sagnix


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Hast du mit einer Mefocombo geangelt?


----------



## Angelmann (19. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Wat für nen goiles Forum! Schön, dass die besten Beiträge nicht verschütt gehen und im richtigen Thread landen....#6

ABER, warum ich mich hier so wichtig einmische hat nen gaaanz wichtigen Grund: Den seht Ihr nun unter meinem Avatar :vik::vik::vik:

Genau, ich bin FISHY Weltmeister #6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*



			
				Angelmann schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, ich bin FISHY Weltmeister #6



Musst Du aber Zeit haben |uhoh:|uhoh:

die richtigen Fische fängt man am/im Wasser und nicht am PC.....aber macht nichts.....Hauptsache Du bist glücklich #6


----------



## fimo (19. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich jetzt selten verblüfft.
> 
> Dann muss es wohl wieder zurückgeschoben werden.
> 
> ...



|good:|muahah:     Ahoi, fimo #h


----------



## Fischbox (19. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Na dann wird ja Staberhuk in nächster Zeit ziemlich überlaufen sein. Beschränke doch die Angabe des Fangortes beim nächsten Mal bitte auf Ostküste Fehmarn.:g


----------



## Dummfisch (19. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Hallo,
mir wurden soeben erste Bilder des Giganten zugespielt.
Hoffe, ich habe auch irgendwann mal so ein Glück...
Gruß
Dummfisch


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Waaaahnsinnn....aber wieso ist das von so weit wech geknippst worden ;+


----------



## Angelmann (20. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Musst Du aber Zeit haben |uhoh:|uhoh:



YES:q.......Spricht da ein gaaaanz büschen Neid mit? Nee, bestimmt nicht#d

Achja, da wir ja gerade auf dieses Forum ausweichen: Mein lieber Vossi, meine Sachen sind gepackt, C.M´s Flieger sortiert, usw....

Melde mich dann morgen auf dem Rückweg aus DK.....:q


----------



## Fehmarn (20. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Waaaahnsinnn....aber wieso ist das von so weit wech geknippst worden ;+



das ist ein Fake
ich bekomme das Bild bald per Mail
dann poste ich euch das Monster von Fehmarn


----------



## Dorschminister (20. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

endlich können die Eltern ihre Kinder beruhigt am und im Wasser spielen lassen ohne die Angst das das Monster zuschlägt und  sie fressen wird. Die Nation wird dir zu ewigen Dank verpflichtet sein, ich werde dich für das Bundesverdienstkreuz vorschlagen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Schutenpiet (20. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Waaaahnsinnn....aber wieso ist das von so weit wech geknippst worden ;+



Wurde mit ´nem Fisheye aufgenommen:q:q:q


----------



## Dummfisch (20. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Waaaahnsinnn....aber wieso ist das von so weit wech geknippst worden ;+


Der Fotograf traute sich nicht näher 'ran!


----------



## Laksos (20. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Ist das eine durchsichtige Bootsabdeckplane auf dem Bild?|kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*



			
				Laksos schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das eine durchsichtige Bootsabdeckplane auf dem Bild?|kopfkrat



Hatte ich auch schon vermutet.......muss von 'ner Dreimastbark sein :q


----------



## Dart (20. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Erinnerungen an den alten, liebgewonnenen Eimerthread werden wach:l
Greetz Reiner:vik:


----------



## Laksos (20. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Hat der was mit 'ner Kuhwiese zu tun?|kopfkrat


----------



## Dart (20. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Von der Entstehungsgeschichte und dem Verlauf, könnte man auf Monstersandaale tippen, die den Kuhwiesenwaller mit Futtereimern meucheln:vik:
Greetz Reiner:q


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

jetzt werden die dorsche auch wiederkommen, weil dieses ungeheur aus der ostsee entfernt wurde. besten dank!


----------



## ollidi (20. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Macht mir nicht so viel Angst. :q Ich will am Samstag mit dem Kleinboot vor Fehmarn angeln. Nicht, dass mir noch so ein Monster das Boot umkippt. :q


----------



## friggler (20. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*



Fehmarn schrieb:


> ich bekomme das Bild bald per Mail
> dann poste ich euch das Monster von Fehmarn



Ich glaube Ich habe das Bild entdeckt...
WOW!!!

#h|supergri


----------



## mot67 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

man man man, dass hier immer die besten angelplätze verraten werden|gr:
ab jetzt heisst es wohl platzkarten ziehen am staberhuk....#d#q





|supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*



friggler schrieb:


> Ich glaube Ich habe das Bild entdeckt...
> WOW!!!
> 
> #h|supergri


 
Was für eine unendliche Sauerei. So ein schöner Fisch und dann an einem Stapelgabler!

Das hätte man wirklich besser präsentieren können!

Uli


----------



## Justhon (20. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*



friggler schrieb:


> Ich glaube Ich habe das Bild entdeckt...
> WOW!!!
> 
> #h|supergri




Ick kenn das doch irgendwo her|kopfkrat:m


----------



## belle-hro (20. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Jung, spann uns nich aufe Folter#d Foooooootoooooo woooooo?

...nich dat das nen Mini-Horni is |bigeyes

Nachdem der Fang bekannt wurde, haben 3 Küstenfischer ihre Fischerei eingestellt und 2 Angelläden an der Küste machen Ausverkauf des Meeresprogramms


----------



## Dorschminister (20. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*



ollidi schrieb:


> Macht mir nicht so viel Angst. :q Ich will am Samstag mit dem Kleinboot vor Fehmarn angeln. Nicht, dass mir noch so ein Monster das Boot umkippt. :q



du kannst froh sein wenn dich so ein Urvieh nur umkippt und dich nicht mit samt deinem Kleinboot auffrisst, ich werde wohl das Bauchbooten an den Nagel hängen es ist mir zu gefährlich geworden. Ich wüsste nicht was ich machen würde wenn ich mal so eine Mutation am Haken habe.


----------



## Fishzilla (20. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Was für eine unendliche Sauerei. So ein schöner Fisch und dann an einem Stapelgabler!
> 
> Das hätte man wirklich besser präsentieren können!
> 
> Uli



Genau.
Und dann das viele Blut.
Brutales Foto.
Also, ohne Neid, aber ich hätte ja C&R gemacht.


----------



## Fehmarn (20. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Wie versprochen konnte ich trotz Verlags gebundenen Copyright Verträgen ein exklusives Bild des „fehmarnschen Killertobias“ Erstreiten.
  Wie ihr erkennen könnt musste ich das Furchterhegende Meeresmonster auf brutalste Art und Weise erlegen.
  Aber wenn es lautet leben oder getötet zu werden entwickelt der menschliche Körper gigantische Kräfte.
  Ich bin froh und glücklich heute noch unter euch zu weilen.
  Mein Körper erholt sich in diesen Stunden noch immer von den schier unglaublichen Strapazen des Todesdrills.
  Jedoch sind meine Schmerzen und die Qual es wert.
  Endlich wird sich der Dorschbestand erholen können.
  Die Insel Fehmarn wird wie einst wieder ein Badeparadies, in dem sich jung und alt dem kühlen Nass ohne Angst nähern können.
  Selbst die Scandlines Fährschiffe können wieder gefahrlos aus dem sicheren Hafen auf laufen.
  Ihr seid mir zu keinem Dank verpflichtet.
  Was ist schon ein Leben gegen das zehntausender.
  Ich möchte euch danken, denn ohne euch wäre das alles nicht möglich gewesen.
  Aber ein ganz besonderer Dank gebührt meinem Mentor Meeresangler_Schwerin,
  denn ohne ihn wüsste ich heute noch nicht was im AB unter Brandungsangeln verstanden wird. DANKE an euch alle…


----------



## Pikepauly (20. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

And the Oscar goes to!


----------



## Pikepauly (20. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Achso eins noch!

Staberhuk ist mein Strand! Schon immer gewesen. Traut euch da man hin.


----------



## Gnilftz (20. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Staberhuk ist mein Strand! Schon immer gewesen. Traut euch da man hin.



Ich hab da Erstgeborenenrecht! #y


----------



## addy123 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

@Fehmarn

Gratulation zu dem außergewöhnlichen Zufallsfang!
Ich verstehe, was Du eigentlich sagen wolltest...
Respekt, wie Du die Floskeln erträgst!!!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Achso eins noch!
> 
> Staberhuk ist mein Strand! Schon immer gewesen. Traut euch da man hin.


 

wir sind aber dichter dran als du, also sind alle stellen schon vergeben wenn du kommst #h


----------



## Laksos (21. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

@ Fehmarn

Tolles posting Nr. 58 von dir, und schön, daß du bischen Spaß verträgst und den Joke mitmachst!




addy123 schrieb:


> ... Respekt, wie Du die Floskeln erträgst!!!


Seh' ich ganz genau so!#6


----------



## Frühaufsteher (23. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Moin,
auch ich habe schon den hammerharten unbeschreiblichen Drill dieser Bestie erlebt. Ich bekomme heute noch weiche Knie wenn ich nur daran zurückdenke. Mein Sandaal gehört der Ü15 Fraktion und ich kann mir vorstellen wir hart ein Drill mit einem Ü20 Monster sein muß.
Leider ist mein Foto etwas unscharf.
Viel Spaß und den entspechenden Respekt wünscht euch der
Frühaufsteher


----------



## BB-cruiser (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wahnsinns Fang auf Fehmarn*

Ich bin der Meinung das eine Sandale irgendwie anders aussieht |bigeyes


----------

